

MIT Technology Review – 50 Smartest Companies - espeed
http://www.technologyreview.com/tr50/2014

======
owlish
Is it just me or does nothing happen when you click on the blocks? This page
seems half finished...

~~~
espeed
Works with Chrome 35 on Linux (displays a card overlay).

